# Image Not Found



## Saellyn (Jan 21, 2013)

Has anyone else ever come across this?







Every once in a while I come across a random gallery that has a bunch of images that are like this. This mostly happens with older images. It's *not* just the thumbnail not loading, but the file wont load in the small/normal (or whatever you want to call it) view either. "Download" and "Full" view still work properly.

I sent a ticket about this back in September, but not much has happened yet.

These are some of the pages that I have found thus far, but there are probably way more out there *(NSFW LINKS!)*:
http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/braford0005/6/
http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/kamicheetah/6/ (and 7)
http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/markwulfgar/7/ (and 8 )
http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/nek0gami/5/ (and 6)
http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/oce/8/ (and 9)

*edit: I have it set to view 60 images per page, so the page numbers may be higher if you don't use that setting.*

Some of the ones that I had original linked were either fixed or deleted (I can't tell which it is, honestly).


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2013)

I haven't come across this severe an example. Sometimes one image does not appear. The images in your links work for me. [and they all appear to be good artists too]


----------



## Saellyn (Jan 22, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I haven't come across this severe an example. Sometimes one image does not appear. The images in your links work for me. [and they all appear to be good artists too]



Weird. It does the exact same thing for me on every computer I've tried it on, but can't get any of those images to show up. I've even tried it at the library and at work and it's still broken. Maybe my account is broken. I'll test it out, I guess.


edit: I don't know if it matters, but I have my site settings set at 60 images per page and a 150px Thumbnail Size
I tested it, but it still does it even on a different account.


----------



## Summercat (Jan 26, 2013)

IIRC, that's when someone broke into FA's admin system (through a now closed hole), and deleted bunches and bunches of submissions from different users, me included.

Yak, working from a backup, was able to restore the submissions, sans artwork files. The "Image Not Found" was actually made by me and editted by CerbrusNL to act as a placeholder file.

Speaking of which, I really need to go through and clean my gallery up xD


----------



## Saellyn (Jan 26, 2013)

Ah... well, that's kind of annoying.


----------

